# analog(Video 8) --> digital(adobe Premiere 6) --> analog(VCR)



## znysk (25. Oktober 2002)

Ich möchte mein USA - Video (mit ner Video 8 Camera aufgenommen) mal mit adobe Premiere bearbeiten, und habe eine Voodoo 3500 TV mit Video in und ne Geforce 2 MM mit Video out. soweit so gut. jetzt habe iczh aber das problem, wennn ich dsas Video in VHS Quallität aufnehme ist der Datenstrom so groß das meine Platte das nicht frisst, und wenn ich mpeg nehme isses ne "sch***" Qualität. Was kann man tun, hilft ne Videoschnittkarte weiter?

Danke für Hilfe ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht
Danke im Voraus


----------



## goela (25. Oktober 2002)

Definiere:


> in VHS Quallität aufnehme ist der Datenstrom so groß das meine Platte das nicht


Plattenplatz oder Schreibgeschwindigkeit Deiner Platte!!!

Ersteres könntest Du mit DivX oder MJPEG in Griff bekommen!!!


----------



## MMC2002 (25. Oktober 2002)

Ich nehme jetzt mal stark an, dass du ne Platte mit 5400 U/Min hast. Das führt dazu, dass die Platte nicht mehr mit dem Schreiben der Daten hinterher kommt.
Also: neue Platte - am besten SCSI-Platte (zwar teuer aber schnell)
Und legt dir auf jedenfall ne Schnittkarte zu. Aber auch da sollte man die etwas teurere Variante bevorzugen --> Qualität hat ihren Preis.


----------



## goela (26. Oktober 2002)

SCSII-Platte ist heute nicht unbedingt mehr notwendig! Die heutigen IDE-Platten haben bereits einen Schreib- Lesegeschwindigkeit von 20-30MB/s. Dies reicht für den Hobbyfilmer!


----------



## znysk (27. Oktober 2002)

Also, ich habe die Western Digital 120AA (7,200 U/min ca. 120GB --> 3X40 geteilt) aber wenn ich einen Film in avi aufnehme ruckelt er beim abspielen, also kann ich davon ausgehen, das es wohl zu langsam aufgenommen wird.
mit MJPEG werde ichs erst mal versuchen, wenn jemand nen gutes aufnahme prog kennt, dann her damit. ansonsten kann ich ja mal nen bissl googln.
Naja erstmal sehn was es kostenlos gibt bevor ich was investiere.
Dazu, was für vorteile bringt sone Videoschnittkarte eigentlich?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Oktober 2002)

Als Aufnahmeprogramm ist immer nur VirtualDub StateoftheArt.

Dort kannst du dann je nach Rechnerpower sogar Videos direkt in DivX konvertieren, bei der miesen Hi8-Qu. ist das ja egal.


----------



## goela (28. Oktober 2002)

Hier findest Du ein Programm mit dem Du Deine Plattengeschwindigkeit testen kannst!

Thread von Webcutdirektor schauen!!

Noch ne Frage! Wie alt ist Dein Rechner? Vielleicht läuft Deine Platte ja im PIO Mode!!! Mal kontrollieren!


----------

